# All my mice!



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

I wanted to find some photos of my mice from when I was little but I could only find one =( Anyway here are photos of all my mice!








This is me a looong time ago when I was about 7 and my old mouse Hannah. Who was unfortunately killed by my cat a while later =(








This is Rosie, one of my own girls. I know her coat is in bad condition. She is currently being treated for a respiratory infection =(








Rosie having a chew of my camera lanyard!








This is my other girl, Winnie. Aint she beautiful =)








This is about half of my babies.








Cleaning =)








My baby, Ruby








Baby Ginni

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Baby Timothy








And this is Maisie =P My mum made her for me and I thought she was pretty awesome.


----------



## skinnybaby212 (Oct 18, 2011)

HA! Maisie is great! what colour is winnie? looks lovely


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

She is satin ivory =) Only found that out myself a couple of days ago!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, you have some real sweeties there- including Maisie!


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks =D


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

omg i love thoise babies!


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks =) I got quite a variety despite the three mothers being sisters and the buck being their brother! He was a lovely grey colour though.


----------



## skinnybaby212 (Oct 18, 2011)

oooh i really like winnie, glad ive now seen a satin ivory, but it makes me want 1


----------

